# What lube/oil works best on the freehub?



## bikerjulio

I use a thin lithium grease.

What you don't want is something that thickens up at cold temps and becomes sticky.


----------



## ziscwg

Just interested in what people use. 

One mech says he like just the old ParkTool grease as it keeps the prawls kind of quiet, but still works.

In my mtb Chris King hub, the King ring drive lube is used. That's a bit of a different animal though.

I have the std 3 prawl shimano free hub. Nothing special.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike T.

Paul Morningstar has his own lube formula and even the only tool on the market for positively purging and re-lubing freehubs - the Morningstar Freehub Buddy 

And BTW, the word is "pawls". No 'r'.


----------



## SilverStar

In my experience, regular grease is too thick. The pawls are quiet, but they can also get stuck in their little depressions and then you will TRULY do some "freewheeling". Also, the grease gets super thick when it is cold out. Better to use the lube recommended by your hub's manufacturer (most publish such information on their sites).


----------



## froze

I have a thought. Since there are bearings in the freehub, and speed skates have bearings in their wheels, why not Bones Skate Lube? Sounds crazy huh? Except for years I've used Tridize Speed Skate Lube on my freewheels (and chain) and they run whisper quiet. But it's best to use the manufactures suggested lube, I just don't, at least not on the freewheel.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Grease & oil*



ziscwg said:


> Just interested in what people use.
> 
> One mech says he like just the old ParkTool grease as it keeps the prawls kind of quiet, but still works.
> 
> In my mtb Chris King hub, the King ring drive lube is used. That's a bit of a different animal though.
> 
> I have the std 3 prawl shimano free hub. Nothing special.
> 
> Thoughts?


I use a lightweight grease (Slick50 OneGrease) and then I dribble some 20W oil on it. Once the freehub runs for a bit, the noise is minimal and there are never problems with thickening (down to 40 F/4C at least).


----------



## bigbill

I live in the PNW and have two chainsaws. I use bar oil on my freehubs. It clings to the parts but doesn't have any appreciable change in viscocity with temperatures.


----------



## redondoaveb

Buzzy's Slick Honey has worked great for me.


----------



## Surestick Malone

bigbill said:


> I live in the PNW and have two chainsaws. I use bar oil on my freehubs. It clings to the parts but doesn't have any appreciable change in viscocity with temperatures.


+1 
I've used bar & chain oil in three Shimano freehubs so far. Quiets them way down and I haven't had any issues, even in below freezing temps. 

I find it's best to put a teaspoon or so into the freehub with an eyedropper, spin the freehub a bit to work it in to all the parts and let the hub sit for a while to let the excess drain off, otherwise it runs out into the right side bearings and mixes with the grease when your are trying to put the bearings back in.


----------



## Zen Cyclery

I really like the Dumonde Tech Freehub Oil. I have used quite a bit of it for Mavic parts (which on certain models get super dried out) and this really did the trick. It seems to quiet things down a bit too.


----------



## looigi

Prawl is dead.

Thick tacky tenacious oil, like bar oil, works well. I think Chain L might work well but haven't tried it.


----------



## antifocus

I tried ChainL on my Mavic hub, too sticky. I currently use ProGold chain lube.
Other than Mavic hubs I perfer Finish Line telfon grease, but I don't think expensive grease will make much difference on freehub.


----------



## tuscanybill

I have used 80/90 GL5 auto gear lube for years, I happend to have some in the shop and remember reading something in relation to using the "morningstar" tool and gear oil. It has been really good to me, I ride in very cool (not truly cold) weather down to about 35 deg F with no issues.

Bill


----------



## tihsepa

I use ChainL and it works fine.


----------



## mattotoole

looigi said:


> Prawl is dead.
> 
> Thick tacky tenacious oil, like bar oil, works well. I think Chain L might work well but haven't tried it.


+1 for Phil.

Over the years I've found that to be the best, for both Shimano and Hugi type ratchets. Grease may still be better for others.


----------



## swimbiketag

I've used Mineral Oil on all my Mavic hubs, both road and mountain. Light enough for the spring action of the pawls and does a nice job to quiet the hub.


----------



## Ronman

I use Rock-n-Roll Super Web Grease on my Easton and Fulcrum freewheels. It only requires a very thin coating and seems to last for a long time before things start getting noisy again. Seems to be good stuff; very thin but clings to surfaces tenaciously. I've even been using it on my Fulcrum wheel bearings with good results.


----------



## imiller

Zen Cyclery said:


> I really like the Dumonde Tech Freehub Oil. I have used quite a bit of it for Mavic parts (which on certain models get super dried out) and this really did the trick. It seems to quiet things down a bit too.


I agree with Zen, I've used the Dumonde tech on my 240s because me and the shop guy wanted to see how well it works since mavic will warranty the hub still if you use it. i9 recommends it as well. I will def. put it back in my hubs again.


----------

